# Did you hear the radio interview with Prime Minister Julia Gillard? Disgraceful..



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

While Australian Prime Minister Julia Gillard has taken a significant amount of criticism over the years, a radio interview with DJ Howard Sattler on Perth radio seems to have gone too far. The Prime Minister was repeatedly quizzed about the sexual orientation of her partner Tim Mathieson with a suggestion that just because he is a hairdresser this was a relevant question.

This kind of interview does not do the reputation of Australia any good whatsoever. Hopefully this is contained within a minority of people in the country although it would be interesting to receive feedback from forum members.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

And the controversial DJ got sacked last week. Truly deserved.


----------

